# Turkey wants to buy S-400 systems from Russia [Merged]



## tomahawk6 (13 May 2017)

Russia and Turkey are in negotiations for the sale of the S-400.

https://www.defensetech.org/2017/05/11/turkey-seeks-advanced-s-400-anti-air-missiles-russia/

Turkey and Russia are haggling over the price for Turkey’s purchase of advanced long-range S-400 anti-air missiles, billed as F-35 killers by Moscow.

Russian President Vladimir Putin and Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan agreed on the outlines of an S-400 deal in May 3 meetings in the Black Sea resort town of Sochi.

“Now we have intensified the talks on some technical details and prices,” Turkish Defense Minister Fikri Isik said Wednesday.

“As soon as the price issue is settled, our heads — the president and the prime minister — will make a final decision,” he said, according to Turkey’s Hurriyet newspaper.

The S-400 deal is expected to be a main topic of talks at the White House next Tuesday between Erdogan and President Donald Trump.


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 May 2017)

Turkey is looking to buy two S-400 missile batteries from Russia.  Further proof for me they're not to be trusted. 

https://www.google.ca/amp/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN17N0RE


----------



## Journeyman (13 May 2017)

Was discussing this over beverages yesterday.  The bartender said, "then the US should put missiles in Cuba."  

I guess she wasn't _completely_  asleep in History class, just dozing.   :blotto:


----------



## childs56 (13 May 2017)

Ha ha, not sure why we trusted them in the first place. 
That part of the world has always warmed up to the side who benifits them the most, they do it with out crossing the line to far either way. That way if they need help from wither side they get it. 

It's called playing both sides of the fence. It causes high tensions at times. But overall it works out well as we always need a middle man to deal with for less then desirable actions.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (13 May 2017)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Was discussing this over beverages yesterday.  The bartender said, "then the US should put missiles in Cuba."
> 
> I guess she wasn't _completely_  asleep in History class, just dozing.   :blotto:



Anybody I know??


----------



## Journeyman (13 May 2017)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Anybody I know??


Probably not;  I was at my _other_  watering hole.     :cheers:


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Jul 2019)

Well Turkey has accepted delivery of its new S400 system from Russia. Look for its F=35 order to get canceled. They arent our friend anymore.

https://www.foxnews.com/world/russian-s-400-defense-systems-arrive-in-turkey-after-u-s-warns-of-sanctions


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Jul 2019)

Why on earth would the US want to include Turkey with the F35 program anyways?


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jul 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Why on earth would the US want to include Turkey with the F35 program anyways?


NATO ally?  On the org chart, anyway ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Jul 2019)

BBC view. F35deal had Turkey building some of the parts. Now we want to prevent Turkey giving away the stor to the Russians.

https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/624/cpsprodpb/6213/production/_86970152_s400_vehicles_624in.png


----------



## Harrigan (13 Jul 2019)

The F35 is supposed to be the world's premier strike aircraft, so I don't get the concern about the S400.  The Russians have no doubt been collecting on the F35 since it started flying (presumably from Syria whenever the Israelis fly theirs), so why is the S400 in particular such a "bogeyman" for the F35 programme?


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Jul 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> NATO ally?  On the org chart, anyway ...



I'm no political science major but I feel like the US and NATO should have the foresight to realize Turkey isn't  that trustworthy of an ally.


----------



## Good2Golf (13 Jul 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I'm no political science major but I feel like the US and NATO should have the foresight to realize Turkey isn't  that trustworthy of an ally.



Some would say, “better the Devil you know...”


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jul 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I'm no political science major but I feel like the US and NATO should have the foresight to realize Turkey isn't  that trustworthy of an ally.


You'd think that, but "greater minds than ours", right?  #AllegedAlly


			
				Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Some would say, “better the Devil you know...”


 :nod:


----------



## DonaldMcL (14 Jul 2019)

Harrigan said:
			
		

> The F35 is supposed to be the world's premier strike aircraft, so I don't get the concern about the S400.  The Russians have no doubt been collecting on the F35 since it started flying (presumably from Syria whenever the Israelis fly theirs), so why is the S400 in particular such a "bogeyman" for the F35 programme?



Because Turkey can now test the F35 against Russia's newest missile threat directly. I assume those test results aren't going to stay secured and locked up deep within a military base in Turkey.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Jul 2019)

I wonder what use a $400 SAM really is? I would have waited for Prime Day and got it a lot cheaper on Amazon.


----------



## MilEME09 (14 Jul 2019)

BobSlob said:
			
		

> Because Turkey can now test the F35 against Russia's newest missile threat directly. I assume those test results aren't going to stay secured and locked up deep within a military base in Turkey.



I wonder just how deep in Russia's pocket Turkey is for the Russians not to worry that turkey would sell Russia out and give the S400 to say the US military to analyze. Then again the Russians are suppose to be deploying the S500 within the next 5 years so maybe they aren't as worried.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jul 2019)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> I wonder just how deep in Russia's pocket Turkey is for the Russians not to worry that turkey would sell Russia out and give the S400 to say the US military to analyze.


If public opinion is any indicator, the Turks appear to be no great fans of NATO (source) ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 Dec 2019)

Russia and Turkey are working on a deal for more S400 batteries. I wonder if the Turks will pull out of NATO at some point. Washington might want to find a new airbase to replace  Incirlik AFB.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/russia-turkey-working-on-new-s-400-missile-contract-interfax-citing-official/ar-BBXQ3F1?ocid=spartanntp


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Dec 2019)

Yeah, about those missiles ...


> Russia reportedly included a system to distinguish between friendly and hostile aircraft that it built to NATO standards with the S-400 surface-to-air missile systems it has sold to Turkey. The same report claims that the actual coded waveforms that this identification friend-or-foe system, or IFF, uses are kept secure within an attached, but separate Turkish-made cryptologic system that the Russians do not have direct access to.
> 
> The U.S. government and other NATO allies have repeatedly raised concerns that Turkey's S-400s will not be able to work in concert with other alliance air defenses during a crisis and could give the Kremlin access to sensitive information, including details about the stealthy signature of the F-35 Joint Strike Fighter. The United States kicked Turkey out of the F-35 program earlier this year over its purchase of the Russian air defense systems.
> 
> ...


----------

